# Cleaning up a headbadge



## Ernbar (Oct 24, 2020)

What is the best method for cleaning up this headbadge on my 46 Rollfast without damaging the red  paint on the letters and circle or just leave it as is?


----------



## the tinker (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks like it might be a nickel plated brass badge. Try some vinegar and a Q-tip on a spot.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like it might be a nickel plated brass badge. Try some vinegar and a Q-tip on a spot.



Thanks GT Tried it on a spot but the vinegar takes off the plating so I stopped. I will leave the patina as is.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2020)

This is one of the hardest badges to restore. You really need to find a good original one.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 24, 2020)

catfish said:


> This is one of the hardest badges to restore. You really need to find a good original one.



I think this one will look ok since I will leave the patina on the bike so it will not look out of place.


----------

